# MOTM August - Discussion.



## Robin (Aug 2, 2009)

Please keep the voting thread clean and discuss the competitions here.

The voting thread can be found here: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7242475/1/


----------



## Numner (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope I win something like the last time I was generously given best avatar :3


----------



## Nigel (Aug 2, 2009)

do you really need one for each month? people are just gonna vote the same people.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 2, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> do you really need one for each month? people are just gonna vote the same people.


^This and not to mention, isn't it to early to be voting people for August? xD.


----------



## Pear (Aug 2, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> do you really need one for each month? people are just gonna vote the same people.


This. I think yearly, or twice yearly would be better.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Aug 2, 2009)

i was nominated in the "destined couple" 
<.<


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 2, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> i was nominated in the "destined couple"
> <.<


Who were you destined to be with?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Aug 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dark.


----------



## Pear (Aug 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NVM


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it should be every 3 months?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 2, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I think it's because you two like Purple maybe?  But I don't see you hanging around dark though xD.


----------



## Pear (Aug 2, 2009)

If there was a "Most obscure" category, I'd win.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

ew dark. x:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Aug 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha no i know why.
i just didnt thinkk people would do that x]


----------



## Pear (Aug 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ew dark. x:


Who's dark?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A notso bright guy.


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 2, 2009)

Maybe just one category per month.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

Hopefully Bacon Boy won't vote for me and RockmanEXE as Destined Couple. T_T He already said enough on Distortion World.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Hopefully you don't vote me unfunny when you don't know me :<

Lololol bribing

I still want that cookie you promised, Miku,


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL. I don't know if I'm even going to vote. XD

*gives cookie to xela*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

; D

Anyways, Master Crash for unique/coolest.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 2, 2009)

I wonder, if should vote for the same people again.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I wonder, if should vote for the same people again.


YOu voted
Me funny then unfunny last time >_>


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

*grabs gun* Getting ready if Alfred votes for me and Rockman as Destined Couple. X\


----------



## Elliot (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well because, i thought of it over the days, and decided to change some spots. Sorry xP,


----------



## Duckie (Aug 2, 2009)

Well im new so i wouldnt know any of this : D


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

Duckie said:
			
		

> Well im new so i wouldnt know any of this : D


Poor Duckie. *pats Duckie*


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> *grabs gun* Getting ready if Alfred votes for me and Rockman as Destined Couple. X\


You keep talking about it, do you WANT to have that category or something? :L


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!

I just have the habit of doing that. X/


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see...


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 2, 2009)

I barely go on this site anymore so I won't get nominated for anything! Yay.


----------



## Numner (Aug 2, 2009)

I got voted a few times for best avatar again xD
It's like the joke that never ends.


----------



## Princess (Aug 2, 2009)

Too early imo.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 3, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8596763&t=7242475

The best sig one is totally wrong.

The reference isn't even right.


----------



## Robin (Aug 3, 2009)

I will need a couple of people to help me out with the competitions from now on, anyone willing to?


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 3, 2009)

I will due to extreme boredom.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 3, 2009)

What do you do? Lol, I will. Anyways. I think.


----------



## Numner (Aug 4, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Most likely to get banned tomorrow: Numner




):


----------



## Robin (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone else willing to help out with the competitions?


----------



## rafren (Aug 4, 2009)

I wanna be voted


----------



## Elliot (Aug 4, 2009)

Well what do i do TKD? Can you send me a pm? That would really help.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 4, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Anyone else willing to help out with the competitions?


Me. ;D


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Omg
I love Knightlordco xD


----------



## Elliot (Aug 5, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Omg
> I love Knightlordco xD


Exactly Why... Lol xP


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You voted me funniest xD

Just for that you should be voted funniest.

Yanowatimean?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8596763&t=7242475
> 
> The best sig one is totally wrong.
> 
> The reference isn't even right.


Rofl, well i like it anyway.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 5, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Lol I'm not funny. Lawl xP, Just, wait. I might change it? XD


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mk


----------



## Elliot (Aug 5, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait.. I put you in so many categories, Lawl, I'm 75% i'll change one.


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 3 xD


----------



## Elliot (Aug 5, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god Im seeing things.


----------



## Numner (Aug 5, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well. that disproves the theory your blind


----------



## Micah (Aug 5, 2009)

There should be a 'Most Serious' catergory. I'd win.

Or 'Biggest Change Since Joining'.


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

I wait in agony as I read the votes, gets me anxious.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 6, 2009)

They should have: Most Knighiest. I would surely win.


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> They should have: Most Knighiest. I would surely win.


Yah shure would.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't think I've ever been voted for anything ;]


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 6, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever been voted for anything ;]


Me neither!


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Destined couple...

Naw xD


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it and I kill you.


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw.
I was looking so forward to suicide.

RockMiku :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could be able to revise my vote.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of days passed without barely any mention of that, and you bring it up again.


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

There should be a "most ninja" category.


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in your sig.
And I know you like having something you don't like coming up.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took it off like a few hours ago. -____-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RockMiku... nice one numny!


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:|
Numner


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> There should be a "most ninja" category.


Everybody would immediately change their status to anonymous.  



_45 members online - 0 member - 3 guests - 42 anonymous._

Hehe


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then the bots would be voted "least ninja"


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the mods should really perma ban that Malware bot that keeps visiting.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless...


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That mod is a spah!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AUGH!


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPY CHECK! *Incinerates 95% of TBT*


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah.... I'm guessing more spam will come....


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Whats with all this "Peakab00m and the back of my hand"
xD


----------



## Jimmy (Aug 6, 2009)

i bet i'm getting somthing


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Whats with all this "Peakab00m and the back of my hand"
> xD


I was wondering the same question....


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Destined Couple:
Hatsumaki and the front of this sentence xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

Destined Couple:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Peekab00m and the back of my hand</div>


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Destined Couple:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Peekab00m and the back of my hand</div>


-.-


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. T_T


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He made me.


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me say it xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh-oh


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Destined Coupel:

CoJen

:| xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't on ur awesome list? :O


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, what?
gasp!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:'(


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now check.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY! 

*eHug*


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, back to the discussion!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k
WE need more categories.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 6, 2009)

Apparently less people are interested in the August MOTM?


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Apparently less people are interested in the August MOTM?


They know they can't beat me :3
ew...


----------



## Robin (Aug 7, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure about having more categories.


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

What's wrong with peakab00m
>:|
HUH?!
WHAT?!?!
How is she annoying?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 8, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> What's wrong with peakab00m
> >:|
> HUH?!
> WHAT?!?!
> How is she annoying?


If only you knew u-u


----------



## Numner (Aug 8, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well
Too sad
I don't
She owns.


----------



## 4861 (Aug 9, 2009)

No one voted Wiifreak22 as most annoying yet.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> No one voted Wiifreak22 as most annoying yet.


I didn't think about him yet, there are way to many annoying people.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 9, 2009)

Does this really need to be a monthly thing?  If anything, the "honor" would be a bit diminished by being on a monthly basis.  I'm sure things can change in a month, but not enough to warrant making "member of the month" topics every month. (Despite the name)  Even bimonthly would be an improvement.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 9, 2009)

What were the results for MOTM July? I didn't get to see.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Aug 9, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> What were the results for MOTM July? I didn't get to see.


i never got to see either.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

Here guys

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7242473/1/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 9, 2009)

Could all the nubs stop voting me
Please?

You're already annoying enough.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Here guys
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7242473/1/


Thanks.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooo problemo.


----------

